# Вегето-сосудистая дистония и позвоночник



## waldhaus (27 Авг 2013)

Сейчас мне 32, первые приступы болезни, в целом похожей на то, что сейчас лет с 22. Раньше меня лечил банками и руками хороший специалист, и приступов практически не было. Потом его не стало, и через какое-то время, с 2012 года, начали случаться приступы засыпания и удушья в общественном транспорте и душных помещениях, усиливающиеся от недосыпа. Со временем они перешли в постоянные головокружения и чувства потерянности в пространстве. В периоды улучшений - голова будто ватная, на себя будто со стороны смотрю, небольшая слабость, в голове будто все тянет и вяжет. На любую смену погоды или освещения - тут же ухудшение состояния, головокружение, тяжесть в голове, иногда тревога. Появилось укачивание в транспорте, хотя никогда раньше не было. 
Может ли это быть позвоночник или все же нервы, переутомление и органика сосудов?

Результаты обследований такие: 
Давление в норме или чуть повышено, быстро меняется. 
Щитовидка, сердце, почки ок.
Гемоглобин в норме. 
Рентген позвоночника существенных результатов не дал, небольшие смещения есть в поясничном и грудном отделе, также видимый сколиоз шейно-грудного отдела с детства. МРТ пока делать боюсь - в закрытом помещении состояние ухудшается и не могу понять, какой же отдел надо исследовать - весь позвоночник очень дорого.  
РЭГ, электроэнцефалография  - все в норме, кроме умеренно повышенного тонуса артерий в бассейне vertebralis справа. И там же справа заметно снижено кровенаполнение. 
Неврологи прописывали антиоксиданты, витамины и успокоительные. Спокойнее и бодрее становится, но головокружения и чувство "отсутствия" не проходят. 
После 3 сеансов у остеопата стало хуже, настолько плохо,  что самостоятельно ездить на сеансы не могу. Единственный вариант - такси, и то не каждый день. 

Какие еще есть варианты лечения и обследований?  Кто-то через это прошел успешно?


----------



## линуксоид (31 Авг 2013)

> Какие еще есть варианты лечения и обследований?


Дуплекс от подключичных артерий до траснканиального дуплекса Вализиево круга.Общий крови с формулой .Липидограмму .Общий мочи.  Внутри глазное давление на обеих глазах.МРТ шея ,голова в сосудистом режиме.Все результаты что уже имеете в студию.


----------



## Надежда-01 (8 Окт 2013)

waldhaus написал(а):


> Сейчас мне 32, первые приступы болезни, в целом похожей на то, что сейчас лет с 22. Раньше меня лечил банками и руками хороший специалист, и приступов практически не было...
> ...Какие еще есть варианты лечения и обследований? Кто-то через это прошел успешно?


 
Добрый вечер! Я соратница по диагнозу) у меня тоже ВСД, причем наследственная штука( у мамы и у бабушки тоже самое).Все симптомы, что Вы описываете - очень мне знакомо. К головокружениям легким я уже и подпривыкла как-то.Я не делала МРТ, но делала различные УЗИ , в том числе сосудов....и в частности сосудов в шейном отделе позвоночника. Выяснилось, что у меня не очень хорошие сосуды и в области головы ( те сосуды, которые питают головной мозг и идут к нему) заужены. Доходило до того, что весной-осенью у меня были приступы и я вообще не могла встать с постели, потому как давление падало и были жуткие головокружения. Что я делала и что помогло( вернее стало лучше намного, так как ВСД не излечить совсем вроде как):
мне манульщик поправил позвонки в шейном отделе( это сразу сняло вечное состояние ватной головы и мутного взгляда) и еще я осенью и весной пропиваю мексидол ( назначил невролог) по одной таблетке в день( возможно вкому-то понадобиться большая доза) и витамины пью.Тем самым у меня уже два года не бывает приступов сезонных и я живу себе вполне полноценной и радостной жизнью в отношении ВСД.
Будьте здоровы!


----------



## Val13 (3 Июл 2014)

waldhaus написал(а):


> Сейчас мне 32, первые приступы болезни, в целом похожей на то, что сейчас лет с 22. Раньше меня лечил банками и руками хороший специалист, и приступов практически не было. Потом его не стало, и через какое-то время, с 2012 года, начали случаться приступы засыпания и удушья в общественном транспорте и душных помещениях, усиливающиеся от недосыпа....


Добрый день,  расскажите, как сейчас вы себя чувствуете. Поставили вам диагноз?


----------

